# Permit/Tarpon - Where would you go?



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

Where would you go to catch the most permit/tarpon? I'm not as worried about catching the 200 lb. tarpon as I am at having shots at both species.

Belize?
Costa Rica?
Yucatan?
Bahamas?


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I've never heard of people targeting permit on fly in Costa Rica, but maybe they do?

THere are a few places in the Bahamas that anglers consistently find both, but these species are not as widespread there.

If you want to catch permit and tarpon I would fish Ascension Bay, Espiritu Santu, Ambergris, or Turneffe.

Picking the right lodge/guide will be as important as the destination.


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Ascension Bay is great for permit. Has some baby tarpon but go for the permit. Stay at Palometa Club.

http://www.palometaclub.com/


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

You forgot Florida and Venezuela ( Los Roques). For my money Florida then the Yucatan are high up in the Grand slam territory. The two can be combined in a number of areas. Not sure about permit in Costa Rica but it is definately a Tarpon destination. So I guess that was either a non vote or one for the Yucatan with Belize and the Bahamas (Only certain locations for Tarpon) a pretty good second choice.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

christem said:


> Ascension Bay is great for permit. Has some baby tarpon but go for the permit. Stay at Palometa Club.
> 
> http://www.palometaclub.com/


Thanks Christem, that place looks great. I have heard the Victoria House in Belize is good too.


----------



## Skinny Water (Oct 12, 2004)

I've never been to the Palometa Club, but I fished the Ascension Bay Bonefish Club three years when Dick (now at Palometa) was the manager there and the guide staff and lodge staff were outstanding... hands down the best guides I've even encountered outside of the US.


----------



## MUDFLAT (Jun 7, 2005)

Don't forget Casa Blanca. It sits on a private island at the opening of Ascension Bay. Probably more slams there than anywhere.


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, can permit be caught in West Africa. If so, you have your destination because the tarpon fishing is crazy good in Gabon.


----------



## Capt Mike Cook (Apr 19, 2005)

Just got back from El Pescador Lodge in Belize. Caught several bones, jumped one tarpon (about 60 lbs.) and casted to at least 50 permit with no takers. I'll be back next year.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

Capt Mike Cook said:


> Just got back from El Pescador Lodge in Belize. Caught several bones, jumped one tarpon (about 60 lbs.) and casted to at least 50 permit with no takers. I'll be back next year.


Yeah, what he said. It's an easy trip, clean accomoadations, icy cold beer, excellent bill o' fare and friendly staff. The only change I will make is to not plan it during the stormy season. I'll probably lean more to the spring.


----------



## Trout Laguna (Aug 31, 2007)

man, never thought about west africa, may have to look into that. I remember an article in Saltwater Sportsman a few years back about 50+ lbs bones, I'll se if I can find it on the web.

Belize is sounding more and more like the winner, trying to plan my trip for the spring. thanks guys.


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

If you want to go to West Africa, you had better be ready for some hard fishing. You are fishing from river mouths and it's all going to be blind casting. Sure you stand to get a big fish, but I have a neighbor that goes over a couple of times a year to fish for big tarpon and it's far from a guarantee that you'll even get a strike. Not to mention a long flight and $$$$. If youre talking about going to the 
Seychelles for bonefish, be prepared for 3-4 days of travel and $$$,$$$. But, from people that have been there, they are big, major league dumb bonefish. 


If you stick with the Yucatan and Belize or the Florida Keys, I think you'll be much happier.


----------



## Brad K. (Sep 5, 2007)

Marathon,Fl.....I am from Key West and trust me if you want #'s and size you can't go wrong with the Keys. GREAT fishing on the flats for bones, permies, and plenty of tarpon action fron 10-200lbs.


----------



## gnsail (Sep 21, 2007)

It is tough to pass up the bring a friend for free deal at El Pescador in the fall though. I am currently planning my trip for Abaco or Andros in March. If you are thinking of going to the bahamas you must read, The Bahamas Fly-Fishing Guide by Stephen Vletas, extremely thorough and has great tips.


----------

